# My try at a "Remix"



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Was listening to a Radiohead track on youtube ("pyramid song 800% slower"), and a user comment inspired me to make a remix to this song. A "diy" if you will.

Started out just as a relaxing endeavor that morphed into a bit of tranquility meets rock. Let me know what you guys think?

Possibly best listened to by headphones, and maybe stoned on the couch? 


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5wZkMlfJH3_WVpZbFZBOWNzeWc/view?usp=sharing

Size - 71MB
Length - 31:13


Download, then listen...I always seem to get an annoying buffer from google drive while streaming.



note: sources not the cleanest, but best I could come up with.


Disclaimer: fairly slow [and deep] song, not for everybody! Be opened minded!


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

no feedback?

It's ok if you tell me not to quit my day job. :worried:


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wasn't willing to download the song, but went and tried to give the original version a listen on youtube, not my type of music. Your remix may have been better, couldn't see it being much worse (only cause I don't like the original track anyways). Ended up stopping playback after a couple minutes, just couldn't stand it any more.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Weigel21 said:


> Wasn't willing to download the song, but went and tried to give the original version a listen on youtube, not my type of music. Your remix may have been better, couldn't see it being much worse (only cause I don't like the original track anyways). Ended up stopping playback after a couple minutes, just couldn't stand it any more.


yeah, mines way different. Not what you might expect it to be and has a little twist to it. 


I agree though, the Radiohead song is a little hard to sit through. Which was why I insisted:



crackinhedz said:


> Possibly best listened to by headphones, and *maybe stoned on the couch*?


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Alright, so I decided to give it a go and downloaded it, still a very depressing sound to me. After a few miniutes of listening (guessing, as the music player on my laptop didn't show any elapsed time) I happened to catch sight of the "Length - 31:13" in your initial post. At that point, I just went, "oh hell no" and stopped playback. 

Sorry, just not something I can get myself to listen to and I don't feel being high would help, though I can't exactly claim such, as the only time I tried weed, I got an instant headache from hell.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

ah well, thanks for trying! 

at about the 5:18 mark its not really Radiohead anymore.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Not my cup of tea but don't let that deter you. I posted my music here a while back and I didn't even get a single person to comment. I still play my guitar and I enjoy it though.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Music is all about self expression, if it pleases you, that's all that matters. I'm not about to start listening to music I dislike just to please people around me, and you shouldn't stop making/remixing music to please anyone who says it's not what they like/liked.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, yeah to each his own.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

just found this...I didn't realize it was a bunch of different songs. Really neat application overall. I think if you faded that background music in and out based on parts of the songs it could compliment some of them really well. I liked most of the music you remixed though...I might turn them into a demo disc!


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

ha ha thanks! Completely forgot this thread still existed. 

I liked how it turned out, not for everyone, sure. But it can be kinda relaxing.


----------

